# Alexander Fedorov Hamstring training!



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 18, 2005)

This must be pretty heavy with his weight!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 18, 2005)

That's a finishing exercise for pro size hamstrings


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 18, 2005)

This looks like some crazy Russian ham training going on!
Tomorrow is my leg day and I'm gonna try this one for my self!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2005)

poor mans glute ham raise.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> poor mans glute ham raise.




Correction, Dale Mabry's Glute Ham Raise.  

The mechanics are a bit off doing it that way, I have been doing them on a 45 degree roman chair with a weight on my chest and I get some burn.  We used to have a hip sled that my feet fit under perfectly to do these but they got rid of it.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 18, 2005)

I knew you were probably doing it!! ahahahahaha


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 18, 2005)

I wonder if he got up out of the bottom of that, my guess is he prolly did.

I haven't done the GHR in a long while on anything but the 45 degree chair, and that is maybe 1/10th as difficult.  Come to think of it, I have never done the welfare version and been able to come out of the bottom with any resemblance of good form.  I actually kinda looked like I was having a seizure.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 18, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I wonder if he got up out of the bottom of that, my guess is he prolly did.
> 
> I haven't done the GHR in a long while on anything but the 45 degree chair, and that is maybe 1/10th as difficult.  Come to think of it, I have never done the welfare version and been able to come out of the bottom with any resemblance of good form.  I actually kinda looked like I was having a seizure.


----------

